# a new oneone



## jbowers (Apr 20, 2015)

Finished this one up this am for a buddy of mine, stabilized spalted maple, glass/slate

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 20, 2015)

Cool....I like the strikers.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Apr 21, 2015)

So very nice! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

